# Need a gaming laptop under 65k



## Illum (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys i am currently in India for a couple of months and i need to buy a laptop for gaming. 

I have a Sandy System back home in the states, that will more than run all the games maxed, but i need a laptop to play on right now. 

I will not be returning home for a couple of months so i need to buy one here and i do not know what is available in india, searching the internet i have found this site so your help is much appreciated.

My budget is 65000k ($1300 i believe) which should buy be a bit of power (atleast in the states). If it needs to be extended then it can be extended but not by much. 

Im hoping for something that can run bf3 on atleast medium - high and  SWOTR on high as well. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Hey guys i am currently in India for a couple of months and i need to buy a laptop for gaming.
> 
> I have a Sandy System back home in the states, that will more than run all the games maxed, but i need a laptop to play on right now.
> 
> ...


go for asus n55sf


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

isnt that ones main selling point amazing speakers? 

I dont really use my speakers much in the first place. 

So i would be wasting money on a piece of hardware thats absolutely useless to me. 

Any others options out there for me? 

and will the GT555 run Bf3 on med-high?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

How about HP dv6-6165TX?


----------



## rahul2002 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

n55sf is the best choice!!!! full hd,gt 555m.....etc and many other options!!!!


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing with atleast a gtx560m?  Notebookcheck says that can run bf3 on high with 37 fps.

Within 1300 I should be able to get a g53sw can I find that here if not what's my alternative


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Please be patient while mods approve your posts. Last night your posts were approved quickly. We cannot be everywhere all the time. Most of us wake up late on Sunday mornings. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Don't even worry about it man. It's my fault for not knowing I needed approval for postings. 

Just too used to overclock forum rules lol

Anyway back to my question any suggestions guys?


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> isnt that ones main selling point amazing speakers?
> 
> I dont really use my speakers much in the first place.
> 
> ...



no no it can handle bf3 in high settings u can check out in youtube, just write N55Sf and u will get amazing reviews.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

MSI GT683 (Intel i5)  - *Price:Rs. 76,099.00 (~$1462)*
i5 2430M, 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD,560M 1.5GB GDDR5

It overshoots your budget but it should be able to run BF3

See the video 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Y6D6nGhXrsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jripper (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

The guy playing the game is so darn annoying -_-


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Overshoots it by quite a bit. Can get a 6990m sager for that. 

Is that the brochure listed price or what the sales rep will quote me for the msi.

I am in Hyderabad(city) in andrha pradesh (state). If that helps a bit


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Sadly Sagar(and clevo) are not available in india
Laptops here are overpriced when compared to them
If you can, then get it shipped from US



> Is that the brochure listed price or what the sales rep will quote me for the msi.


it is the price for which letsbuy(the site) is selling it 
try local resellers you may get it for lower price
You can also try asking in croma 

BTW you can also look at HP DV6 6165tx- *Price:Rs. 57375(~$1103)*
i7 2670QM,4 GB DDR3,15.6" HD,6770M GDDR5, No backlit KB

It can run BF3(and most others) in high(720p)


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Alienware M17X is a good choice as a gaming laptop. Check here


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

^^
it will overshoot the budget


----------



## Illum (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

so i went to one of the stores at "Park Lane"(CTC) i believe its called. So ive found the n55sf at one of the stores but they are asking 2 days to get it here from someplace in the state.

So once they get that i can look at it and take it,

 i ran out of time today but ill search for the Msi Gt683 that was suggested to me tommorow back at that place. 

If theres any other pieces in that price range i should look at as well let me know .

If theres another place or shop i should look in instead in hyderabad(since the place isnt exactly a model store) let me know.


----------



## roy_pratik (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Niilesh said:


> MSI GT683 (Intel i5)  - *Price:Rs. 76,099.00 (~$1462)*
> i5 2430M, 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD,560M 1.5GB GDDR5
> 
> It overshoots your budget but it should be able to run BF3
> [YOUTUBE]Y6D6nGhXrsY[/YOUTUBE]



Bought it for 73,500 from local store,got some freebies like Razer Carcharias headset,bag & mouse.It's an amazing system,BF3 runs high in full hd with some minor twekings.Only complaint some older dx9 games(ex. James Bond quantum of solace,COD MW) having micro freeze issues.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

^
Congratz 
How about writing a review?


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

ill try and see if i can squeeze that into my budget, seems like a bit of a better contender than the n55sf.

gotta go back and hit the market.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> so i went to one of the stores at "Park Lane"(CTC) i believe its called. So ive found the n55sf at one of the stores but they are asking 2 days to get it here from someplace in the state.
> 
> So once they get that i can look at it and take it,
> 
> ...



Asus G73JH - *Price:Rs.77364*
Core i7 720QM,5870M GDDR5,17.3" FHD,8GB RAM
But MSI one should outperform it during playing games
Asus G73JH notebookcheck Review


Also i want to inform you n55sf has GDDR*3* 555m


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

does it really matter? the core clock and shader count are pretty high. im not gonna be connecting a larger monitor to it. 

i think the n55sf will outperform that version of the g73 although it looks damn cool. (or am i incorrect?)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Congo Pratik.
Yes a review or atleast some red hot photos of the beast.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> does it really matter? the core clock and shader count are pretty high. im not gonna be connecting a larger monitor to it.
> 
> i think the n55sf will outperform that version of the g73 although it looks damn cool. (or am i incorrect?)


It does matters 
5870M GDDR5 should be around 35% better than GDDR3 550M

Although n55sf has 2 gen. i7 (better integrated graphics, better performance, lesser power consuption)


----------



## roy_pratik (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



arsenalfan001 said:


> Congo Pratik.
> Yes a review or atleast some red hot photos of the beast.



I'm very bad at writing but i'll post some pics.Sad i don't have a digital camera with me,will try clicking some with handycam but i highly doubt about the quality


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Niilesh said:


> It does matters
> 5870M GDDR5 should be around 35% better than GDDR3 550M
> 
> Although n55sf has 2 gen. i7 (better integrated graphics, better performance, lesser power consuption)



Notebook check says gt555 with Ddr3 is 1 percent better an that coupled with the processor makes it a better piece. 

Plus gets 2 more frames in bf3 vs the 5870


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



roy_pratik said:


> Bought it for 73,500 from local store,got some freebies like *Razer Carcharias headset*,bag & mouse.It's an amazing system,BF3 runs high in full hd with some minor twekings.Only complaint some older dx9 games(ex. James Bond quantum of solace,COD MW) having micro freeze issues.



Man, that's a 3.7k gaming headset. You got it for free !! Congos  Hows it? Mini review would be welcome


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Notebook check says gt555 with Ddr3 is 1 percent better an that coupled with the processor makes it a better piece.
> 
> Plus gets 2 more frames in bf3 vs the 5870



Well you have a misunderstanding there
555M GDDR5 beat 5870M in 3DMark 05 by 1%
that's only one score
5870M beat 555M GDDR5 in many benchmarks 
5870M is miles ahead of 555M GDDR3

Gaming benchmarks -
*i.imgur.com/87dWg.jpg

also you can look at this thread 5870m vs GT555


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

so is it worth the sacrifice of the proccesor for the upgraded card?

Also what would the negotiable price of that laptop be in reseller circumstances here in hyderabad, if you have that info.

Because if its 77k, better to go for that msi one right?


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> so is it worth the sacrifice of the proccesor for the upgraded card?
> 
> Also what would the negotiable price of that laptop be in reseller circumstances here in hyderabad, if you have that info.
> 
> Because if its 77k, better to go for that msi one right?


Performance wise Asus G73JH will outperform Asus n55sf
But MSI GT683 will outperform both
IF you can get, get the MSI one
Buy G73JH only when GT683 is unavailable


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

I'll go searching tommorow. The n55sf will be ready to be viewed tommorow as well.

You think either of those laptops can be negotiated down to 68k or so? Or should I carry 75k in cash


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> I'll go searching tommorow. The n55sf will be ready to be viewed tommorow as well.
> 
> You think either of those laptops can be negotiated down to 68k or so? Or should I carry 75k in cash



their price should be around ~70k
72K should be enough
BTW Cheque (or "Check" in U.S. English) should also work


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

K cool then I'll hopefully find one of them tommorow, so hard to find non hp, Dell, Sony brands. 

By that's about it right? Anymore to keep an eye out for


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Asus ROG G53JW - *Price - 65K*
i7 820QM,460M 1.5GB GDDR5, 17.3" HD


----------



## Illum (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Ohhh that's nice proc sucks but card is nice. I really hope I find these pieces here in Hyderabad. 

Mate your a huge help. I'm not sure if there's a rep button on this but you deserve some


----------



## roy_pratik (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



dashing.sujay said:


> Man, that's a 3.7k gaming headset. You got it for free !! Congos  Hows it? Mini review would be welcome


MSI was giving Razer Piranha as free gift with gaming notebooks,as the shop wasn't having it they gave me Carcharias


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Ohhh that's nice proc sucks but card is nice. I really hope I find these pieces here in Hyderabad.



you are right, 460M is a good GPU
It is just a little under 5870M

i7 820qm is not that bad
see the comparisons
i7 820qm and i7 2670qm specs 

Notebookcheck comparison -
*i.imgur.com/cf916.jpg

BTW *remember Asus ROG G53JW has 720p(1336x768) resolution*



Illum said:


> Mate your a huge help. I'm not sure if there's a rep button on this but you deserve some


Thanx 
BTW there is a rep button
you can find it below my "avatar"(on the left of the post) 
it looks like this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/reputation.gif


----------



## Illum (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

I could not find any of those pieces I just got the n55sf I'll sell it when I get back to us and buy a sager or clevo thanks for the help.

Sound is pretty amazing on this piece though still have yet to play a game


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

congratz 
how much it cost you?
too bad you didn't find MSI GT683
anyway it's better to get sager/clevo

BTW Do share gaming performance when you try out some games


----------



## Illum (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

63k an I will I think it isn't too bad a deal


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> 63k an I will I think it isn't too bad a deal



which shop gave u this deal dude please pass on the number to me


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

it's a great deal
Just wished n55sf had a 555M GDDR5


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Niilesh said:


> it's a great deal
> Just wished n55sf had a 555M GDDR5



DDR3 or DDDr5 doesn't matter dude its d shaders that matters


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



mailshobhon said:


> DDR3 or DDDr5 doesn't matter dude its d shaders that matters



It does matters
Better memory bandwidth therefore better performance


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Niilesh said:


> It does matters
> Better memory bandwidth therefore better performance



DDR5 version of nvidia gt555m is no better then the DDR# version , the DDR5 version has less shaders when compared to the ddr3 version. Just go and check out nvidia website.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

there are many versions 
check NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


> Versions (ordered by performance)
> 
> 144 cores 709MHz (GF106), 128Bit GDDR5, e.g. MSI GX780
> 144 cores 590MHz (GF106), 192Bit DDR3, e.g. Dell XPS 17, Alienware M14x
> ...



asus n55sf has the last one


Spoiler



*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/696542dd1b.gif


----------



## Illum (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Laptop world in Hyderabad. Mine says 198 bit Though I'll post screeny later


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Ohhh that's nice proc sucks but card is nice. I really hope I find these pieces here in Hyderabad.
> 
> Mate your a huge help. I'm not sure if there's a rep button on this but you deserve some



For Repping just click on the balance found on the underside of posts below the person's pic


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Laptop world in Hyderabad. Mine says 198 bit Though I'll post screeny later



post some pics of your laptop dude.....


----------



## Illum (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

when i get back home im out right now. Ill take some good pics and post em. ill try and put up some benches too. 

Ill try and see if i can take arkham city home today.


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> when i get back home im out right now. Ill take some good pics and post em. ill try and put up some benches too.
> 
> Ill try and see if i can take arkham city home today.



k dude i am waiting for your pics.....


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> Laptop world in Hyderabad. Mine says 198 bit Though I'll post screeny later


198 bit?
maybe it's 192 bit
If that's 192 bit then it should be quite good 



Illum said:


> when i get back home im out right now. Ill take some good pics and post em. ill try and put up some benches too.
> 
> Ill try and see if i can take arkham city home today.



It will be very much appreciated


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



roy_pratik said:


> Bought it for 73,500 from local store,got some freebies like Razer Carcharias headset,bag & mouse.It's an amazing system,BF3 runs high in full hd with some minor twekings.Only complaint some older dx9 games(ex. James Bond quantum of solace,COD MW) having micro freeze issues.



dude can ypu post some pics of your laptop


----------



## Illum (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

k got the pics let me just convert them to jpeg and ill post em. I forgot to shoot in raw + Jpeg format on my camera

here we go

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/6511907081_6180257e71_b.jpg
DPP_0004 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7157/6511820439_8c13d487ff_b.jpg
DPP_0001 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6511867377_8d65e9c3a8_b.jpg
DPP_0002 by Kings Gambit, on Flickr


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> k got the pics let me just convert them to jpeg and ill post em. I forgot to shoot in raw + Jpeg format on my camera
> 
> here we go
> 
> ...



congrats dude nice pics


----------



## Illum (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

ill put up some more pics and some benchies tommorow.

also does anyone know how much i can get for it at resale back in the states, i might not sell it though starting to quite like the keyboard feel and the works, it will all depend on the gaming performance which i have yet to try. 

Just worried whether gt555 can handle FHD


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Man, its sexy!  Congos 

Well you can expect anything >55K if there is no price drop.

GT555M will for sure handle FHD.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> ill put up some more pics and some benchies tommorow.
> 
> also does anyone know how much i can get for it at resale back in the states, i might not sell it though starting to quite like the keyboard feel and the works, it will all depend on the gaming performance which i have yet to try.
> 
> Just worried whether gt555 can handle FHD



GT555M will be able to handle FHD(in high-med settings) 

EDIT: Can you confirm that N55SF-S1209V has 1080p screen?
Also does it have backlit KB?


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Niilesh said:


> GT555M will be able to handle FHD(in high-med settings)
> 
> EDIT: Can you confirm that N55SF-S1209V has 1080p screen?
> Also does it have backlit KB?



its has a 1080p screen but no backlit keyboard


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

It's fhd no backlit 

Bandwidth limits arent allowing me to dl games off my library in steam.

Gonna have to go buy one


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Thanx for confirming 
On flipkart it was written that it has 720p screen


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

i would verify the model number then, i will as well. because on notebook check it says some of them have a 1600x900 screen too, so ill check and post the full correct model number. 

My specs are the same as the flipkart one except with a FHD displad, better camera and it looks different lol. 

Edit: okay its this years model that i got the new one(n55sf, (n55s in the us)). the new asus booklet in india is updated you should go find it one of the resellers , should get proper specs(nothing has changed except display and camera)


----------



## mailshobhon (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> i would verify the model number then, i will as well. because on notebook check it says some of them have a 1600x900 screen too, so ill check and post the full correct model number.
> 
> My specs are the same as the flipkart one except with a FHD displad, better camera and it looks different lol.
> 
> Edit: okay its this years model that i got the new one(n55sf, (n55s in the us)). the new asus booklet in india is updated you should go find it one of the resellers , should get proper specs(nothing has changed except display and camera)



dude post some more pics and benchmark and please let me know how is the speed of ur hard drive


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

chill out man, ill do it when i get some time. i gotta get my games dled first.

7200rpm rotation speed., not sure why the dip occured ill re run it at some other time.

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/8821/17december20111526.png


----------



## Illum (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

just got some of my first games playing. Gt555m cannot play Skyrim on High in full screen on FHD. But in windowed at 1680 x 1050(only other res i tried) it played it on high at like 40 fps. 

Have yet to play Bf3. I wish i could put a 560m in this lol.


----------



## dwade258 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

Can anyone tell me how the Radeon 6770M compares against the GT 555M? I want to buy a new laptop and I can't quite decide between the HP dv6-6165tx and the Asus N55SF.
The N55SF costs more than the 6165tx, but it has a Full HD screen.
Illum, if you could please post your thoughts about the N55SF and it's gaming capabilities in particular, it would of great help.
Also, again if anyone can help me decide between the 6770M and the 555M, please do!


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

For Gaming the gt 555m in n55sf is better but in 3d benchmarks 6770m beats 555m. The FHD screen is quite cool for gaming and someone said that the 555m supports this and plays most of the games properly at this res under high settings ( except for skyrim i think ). 

But if u look into the optimus ppl said it caused probs. the radeon in hp also has similar probs but once the new bios is downloaded and the option changed to 'fixed' for the gpu its fine again.

In general i can say that both are almost the same but as given in notebookcheck the 555m has a slight edge over the 6770m. I didn't want to use the radeon again coz never had the nvidia before so bought the n55sf esp. for the geforce gpu this time...


----------



## dwade258 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

I'm not going to play games in 3D in any case so that's pointless to me. What I am concerned about is that the 6165tx has a *DDR5 6770M*, while the N55SF has a *DDR3 555M*. I asked a friend and he said I should prefer the DDR5 6770M. Does the graphics memory play a big role?


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

go for 6770m then its way better...


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

If you want FHD screen the go for n55sf, If you are okay with HD screen then go for 6165tx
6770M and 555M are almost equal

according to me  GDDR5 6770M should outperform DDR3 555M in gaming


----------



## Illum (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

It dosent Nilesh, i actually checked frames on skyrim on the hp dv6 vs my n55sf today im getting 35 frames on high on FHD while the 6770 is only getting 30 -32 fps on just HD.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

@Illum Thanx for the info
That is a huge difference 
BTW did you try BF3/Crysis?

@dwade258 Go for N55sf


----------



## Illum (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

i bought bf3 and have crysis but i dont have bandwidth limit on my tata photon to dl it.

i might have to get broadband(do they have contracts cuz im only here for another 2 months or so)


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

i didn't liked N55sf's keyboard....there isn't big space between the keys that make it difficult to type....and some says t is a worst keyboard for a laptop....

it is just my opinion


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> i bought bf3 and have crysis but i dont have bandwidth limit on my tata photon to dl it.
> 
> i might have to get broadband(do they have contracts cuz im only here for another 2 months or so)


Not sure about it 
Try creating a thread here Broadband and Communication - Digit Technology Discussion Forum

Also what's your comment on KB?

Is this is the KB layout?
*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/4920b216e7.jpg

Everything seems fine *except* the wrongly placed ESC key


----------



## Illum (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

i like the keys and yes that is my keyboard, i think its pretty comfortable to type on but its nowhere are as good as a lenovo or a ibm - m mechanical keyboard that i use for my desktop.

That ibm keyboard from the old days is the ****, and i found it in my attic. Perfect spacing, perfect traction, super sound. 

This is nowhere near that IBM-M , so yes in that sense this keyboard blows, but if you compare it to a hp or a sony its pretty good.


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

the keyboard is good for typing but the keys sometimes feel fragile. The look and feel is also good. But for gaming i think the arrow keys are placed so close to the right shift and ctrl which means its not a better one to play games. it could had been better compared to the hard and compact keys of hp dv6


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*



Illum said:


> i like the keys and yes that is my keyboard, i think its pretty comfortable to type on but its nowhere are as good as a lenovo or a ibm - m mechanical keyboard that i use for my desktop.
> 
> That ibm keyboard from the old days is the ****, and i found it in my attic. Perfect spacing, perfect traction, super sound.
> 
> This is nowhere near that IBM-M , so yes in that sense this keyboard blows, but if you compare it to a hp or a sony its pretty good.



Hmm...
Do wrongly placed ESC key cause any problem?(like while playing a game)


----------



## Illum (Dec 26, 2011)

not really, k i have to post in that section.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Need a gaming laptop under 65000k*

no that is not my keyboard layout, the unusual keys in that pic are not present in mine. i have the regular keys but the enter is just like another ctrl key(its shape)



Niilesh said:


> Not sure about it
> Try creating a thread here Broadband and Communication - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
> 
> Also what's your comment on KB?
> ...



No that's not my keyboard .. it has some unusual key placements. But mine is proper and just like normal keyboard except for the enter key which is like another ctrl key for me.i have the standard layout and this no confusion in using them.


----------

